# Spiders love my vinyl siding but I'm not fond of the poop



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Spiders love hiding under the bottom edges of vinyl siding. Our vinyl siding is white and when the spiders defecate they leave unsightly stains all over. If the stains are left too long they are hard to remove. My wife did some research and found that a lot of people have had trouble removing spider poop stains from their vinyl siding. She even found one instance of home owners getting their house insurance to cover the cost of replacement. We tried several cleaners to remove the stains. TSP worked great on the "fresh" stains but not on older ones. What to do? Enter Mr. Clean Magic Eraser! First I washed the area with water, then sprayed it with TSP (let it sit 15 minutes), rinse with water and finally use Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. Our white siding is white again.

Obviously, the best solution is preventative maintenance. Normally I clean the siding twice a year (late spring and late summer) but last year I got busy doing other stuff and missed the year end cleaning. Never thought the spider stuff would be that tough to remove. I was wrong. There were yellowish stains in a lot of places that ordinary cleaning couldn't touch. Plus, it seems the last couple of years have been exceptionally good for spiders so that made their presence on our house quite obvious. So if you have vinyl siding and spiders get on it and wash them off sooner rather than later.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

The Magic Eraser is a thing of beauty. I use it to clean the shell of my Macbook when it starts to get ugly. There's an article on it here:

Magic Eraser magically cleans your Apple products


----------

